# Cavapoo



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry..this is about Cavapoo's..I'm sure some of you have them from what I've seen on the forum..so I do hope you don't mind me posting on here.
After extensive research we are of the opinion that the Cavapoo IS the right dog for our autistic daughter. However, we have no intention of supporting puppy farms and are seeking reputable Cavapoo breeders. I have trawled the internet and have found a few that look ok..but I want to be sure that we are not contributing in any way to the cruelty inflicted by people breeding pups just for profit.
I have gone throught the KC breeders records of Toy and Miniature Poodle and CKC breeders to see if I can cross reference (them with no luck) as I am aware that Cavapoos, like Cockapoos are not recognised as pedigree, even though the parents should be.

Any help with finding suitablbe breeders would be most welcome, as of course would any thought on the matter.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tell us where you are located and I'm sure someone can help


----------



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

We live near Rugby in warwickshire, England. But we are happy to travel to get a happy, healthy puppy! OK...maybe not to the US or Canada, but in England/Wales!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sure someone on your side of the pond will offer help soon


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a cavapoopoo, her mum was a cavapoo mated back to a mini poodle. She is the sweetest and best dog ever. I admit I may be ever so slightly biased!
She was advertised locally and I knew a pup from a previous litter of the same parents. Also knew the people who had the cava grandmum who used to compete at agility and some of her CKC descendents train at the agility club I went to with my collie.
The lady who bred Kiki was wonderful - elderly, eccentric and thorougly doggy and horsey.
I personally prefer hobby breeders - but it is vital that you are happy with the person you get your pup from, the health and temperament of the parents, how the dogs and pups are treated and raised, the experiences they have had before you get hold of them etc...
Getting any dog - rescue, pedigree or 'designer' is a decision that has to be taken seriously - your dog could live for 15 plus years... I think you are right to look for recommendations, but it is also important that you are happy for yourself...
Good luck! Be clear what you want, I knew I wanted a mini poo cross and was actually very pleased Kiki was poodlie plus.
The attached pic was of Kiki at half term when we went back to visit her mum, who is the beautiful blond on the chair with an elderly aunt...


----------



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Marzi

We are quite serious about the dog. We have been planning for a long time to get the right dog for us as a family.
I thought I'd found a breeder http://www.wentwoodlabradoodles.co.uk/
but having looked on this site I have found that perhaps they are not all they seem.
Someone said that they were not allowed to see the breeding bitches and where the pups lived..which is highly suspicious isn't it.
We will keep looking.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it is vital that you see the bitch with her pups - her temperament will have an influence on how her pups turn out - if she is timid, they may well be too. The size of the mum may well be an indicator of the eventual size of the pup too.
I had a quick look at the wentwood website - I have to say I would be wary of any breeder who has multiple breeds of dogs and what looks like an almost continuous cycle of pups. Keep looking I'm sure you'll find the right one soon.
Do you want a mini or toy poodle cross? Kiki is a min and measures about 13" to the shoulder and was 6.8 kilos last time she was weighed.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Nellie,

Welcome to the forum.

We were on a waiting list for a Cavapoo before we eventually decided to go for a Cockapoo. 

Here are some threads that you might find useful:
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3661&highlight=Cavapoo
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3549&highlight=Cavapoo
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3660&highlight=Cavapoo
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3701&highlight=Cavapoo
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3760&highlight=Cavapoo

The ONLY breeder at the time of our search that we would have gone with was Jane at Poundlane who is based in Devon. http://www.cavalierpoos.com/index.html. She is the only breeder who has done all the relevant health testing necessary for Cavaliers.

Hope this helps

Turi x


----------



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

Turi said:


> Hi Nellie,
> 
> [The ONLY breeder at the time of our search that we would have gone with was Jane at Poundlane who is based in Devon. http://www.cavalierpoos.com/index.html. She is the only breeder who has done all the relevant health testing necessary for Cavaliers.
> 
> ...



That's the only one we have found on the net that seems to tick all the right boxes. I saw one site... LittleRacles and it looks like a production line.
thanks Turi


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

My friends dog had eight cavapoo pups two days ago. We're in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Nellie D (Mar 7, 2013)

Do they do all the health checks Smallears?


----------

